# What Year is this Panasonic DX-3000?



## mason71 (Aug 3, 2006)

number on stem is 8B08445 Tange 2 frame thanks!!!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It has late 80's written all over it...The splash paint and components...I'll say 88 or 89


----------



## ethebull (May 30, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> It has late 80's written all over it...The spash paint and components...I'll say 88 or 89


Yeah, 105 with BioPace rings, definitely 88 or 89


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I had that same group on a Vitus 979 from 1989


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I had the same group on a Supergo bike from 1988 (or maybe late 1987)


----------



## mason71 (Aug 3, 2006)

Awesome, thats about what I was thinking. I am in the process of making it a single speed. I got the ride for 20 bucks good 'ol Craigslist 

What do you guys think its worth today? How much was it back in its day?


----------



## ethebull (May 30, 2007)

It would have sold for around $650 roughly. In good clean tuned condition, just the right buyer might pay $250 or so today.

Of course you will need a round chainwheel for your single speed refit.

Have fun!


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

ethebull said:


> Of course you will need a round chainwheel for your single speed refit.
> 
> Have fun!



And post a picture when you are done...


----------



## graw (Jun 2, 2007)

ethebull said:


> Of course you will need a round chainwheel for your single speed refit.


Actually Biopace works with single speed believe it or not. :thumbsup:


----------



## grandis1988 (Jul 30, 2007)

for me that kind of bike is the perfect all around commuter. If it gets windy or you wanna ride a hill you still got gears. then agian you get that stuff alot in the rockys.... friction shifters also are really awsome for everyday use.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

grandis1988 said:


> for me that kind of bike is the perfect all around commuter. If it gets windy or you wanna ride a hill you still got gears. then agian you get that stuff alot in the rockys.... friction shifters also are really awsome for everyday use.



prerty sure those 105s are indexed, although a twist of the ring will turn 'em into friction mode


----------



## mason71 (Aug 3, 2006)

here it is, totaled out at $43....its fun!


----------



## buzzybelmondo (Nov 24, 2004)

needs a rear brake


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Only if you scare easy...Kidding! 

One brake is better than none. I see the kids tearing through NYC and Brooklyn on fixies without brakes...

Aside from the anti-social riding habits it encourages-- ("I'm not stopping here 'cause I got no brakes--red lights are only a suggestion for ME!! Outa my way 'cause I'm too sexy for my bike...Hmmnnn....watch yo' a**, pedestrian scum, 'cause I'm friggin RIDING here!!!!!!!!!")-- it makes me feel oh so very old, and really, really staid. 

DON'T YOU KNOW CARS ARE OUT TO GET YOU????

Nice conversion, & love the "urban art" background.


----------

